

William Eubank used ingenuity to get sci-fi film 'The Signal' made - keane
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/movies/la-et-mn-signal-filmmaker-william-eubank-20140615-story.html

======
drdeadringer
I'm glad this movie got made. It was one of those films that snuck up on me in
that it quietly blows up on you.

Talking toward getting Laurence Fishburne hooked with the script was quite
interesting; part of me was wondering how getting him in the film was swung.

